# First bike for new rider - debating 2009 vs 2008 Roubaix Elite



## tjpyles (Aug 9, 2008)

First bike question. I have been a runner many years now; put in 20 to 30 miles a week, and I want to add cycling to my routine. I have tried out a number of bikes at two different LBS' in my area. The Roubaix is at the top of my list right now, and I am in the $2000 budget range, so that puts me in an Elite. So, I am wondering if the advances in the 2009 Roubaix Elite are worth the price premium over the 2008. My LBS is selling the '08 at $1850, and I think I remember him saying the '09 would be around $2000 to $2100.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Jul 5, 2008)

tjpyles said:


> First bike question. I have been a runner many years now; put in 20 to 30 miles a week, and I want to add cycling to my routine. I have tried out a number of bikes at two different LBS' in my area. The Roubaix is at the top of my list right now, and I am in the $2000 budget range, so that puts me in an Elite. So, I am wondering if the advances in the 2009 Roubaix Elite are worth the price premium over the 2008. My LBS is selling the '08 at $1850, and I think I remember him saying the '09 would be around $2000 to $2100.


A bit off topic, but I have a 2008 Roubaix Expert (full Ultegra SL) that I bought July 4th.

It's a 56 and I'm moving to a 54. I'll be putting it up for sale shortly for not much more than your budget price. PM me if interested.

Back on topic, I'd take the price and the 2008 given your original two options.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tjpyles said:


> First bike question. I have been a runner many years now; put in 20 to 30 miles a week, and I want to add cycling to my routine. I have tried out a number of bikes at two different LBS' in my area. The Roubaix is at the top of my list right now, and I am in the $2000 budget range, so that puts me in an Elite. So, I am wondering if the advances in the 2009 Roubaix Elite are worth the price premium over the 2008. My LBS is selling the '08 at $1850, and I think I remember him saying the '09 would be around $2000 to $2100.


Don't compromise on fit because that matters most. But if the bike _is_ your size grab it and run, because all indications are the '09's will be higher priced and possibly lower spec'd. My 2 cents.

EDIT: Unless you've already gotten a bike fit, get some assurances from this LBS that you'll be properly fitted to the bike _before_ commiting to the purchase. That way you'll _know_ it's your size - or not.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

'09 has upgraded frame and same basic components. I like the Shimano crank and the CXP22 rims on the '09 over the FSA and Open Sport on the '08. The biggest plus for me would be the better frame. It looks like the Expert frame moved down to the Comp and Elite and the Elite frame moved down to the base Roubaix.
Side by side spec comparison


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

If you're going to spend as much time on the bike as you are running, I'd try to come up with the extra money for the 2009 because of the improvements to the frame. It might save you the greater expense of spending more by stepping up later (I did that 3 times 25 years ago!).

The larger lower bearing in the headset improved steering. Check to see if the upper seat stays form a triangle with a wide base at the brake bridge. Compare the height of the chainstay tubes. Similar changes were made on the 2008 S-Works Sl2 to tighten up the handling. I can't remember where I read it, but the changes to the rear triangle of the frame on the SL2 came from Tom Boonen's input.

Whatever you decide, welcome to the wonderful world of cycling. Enjoy it!


----------



## debri81 (Jul 11, 2006)

You have to ask yourself "would you know the difference"?

Probably not. As someone new to cycling (as least on a high end bike.. my guess here based on your post...) is that you would never know the difference.

By starting with a carbon frame bike you are way ahead of most of the road bike world. You'll be able to stay in the saddle longer and a lot more comfortably.

The bike handles road imperfections superbly. It's simply an awesome bike for the money.

You may want to try this too. I bought my 2005 as a leftover in 2006. My LBS found it across the country. Actually he found two and got them both.

I saved over $500 over the 2006 price.

And as was mentioned make the size is correct for you. Take out several loaners for a long ride. Long ride. Heck take a steel frame for a long ride just so you can smile later on your Roubaix.

Cheers


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Debri81 made some great points.

You probably need to determine your goals in cycling and figure how much time you're willing to invest (it would be easy for me because I hate running unless it involves a basketball). I went through 2 bikes before I found the right one because I enjoyed riding and went from 18 miles/week to 90 hilly ones. At that rate, the differences in frame and equipment become significant.

It's a tough decision that shiouldn't be rushed. My hope is that you get something that will make you happy for a long time.

Good luck!


----------



## jtyard (Jan 27, 2007)

I am looking to buy a 2009 Roubaix. I haven't been able to ride one yet but I did ride a 2008 Tarmac SL2 which is the close brother to the 2009 Roubaix Elite. I also rode a couple of Roubiax (2007) for comparison. There is no comparison. If the 2009 Roubaix Elite takes its cues from the Tarmac then it is the frameset to get. I would spend the extra money on the 2009. The newer frame is greatly improved in torsional rigidity. Most carbon bikes are stiff, light, and comfortable, but only recently have they become torsionally rigid, in my opinion. It is the characteristic that makes them feel solid, as opposed to feeling like a noodle. The 2009 Robaix Elite is made from Specialized 7r carbon, which is their low grade carbon, but the frame molds of the 2009 Roubaix are superior. So I recommend you ride the two when the 2009s become available. Or just ride a 2009 and find one that fits. The 2009 also has a better parts spec.


----------



## FreeRojo (Apr 21, 2008)

If you can find a 2008 Roubaix Elite-grab it quick! I just picked one up (mine is the triple) and I can't believe how great it feels to ride. The 105 group is crisp and quiet. The 2009 prices are going to be 20% higher.


----------



## daniyarm (Aug 19, 2008)

I was really close to pulling a trigger on 08 Roubaix Elite for $1650 out the door, until I saw 09 Roubaix C2. It's the exact same bike but with Black 09 Shimano 105 components and I like the color scheme a lot more. Plus the rims are Mavic CXP22 instead of Open Sport. So I am going to wait a couple of weeks and get the new one instead.
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2009&Brand=Specialized&Model=Roubaix+C2&Type=bike


----------



## jraneses (Aug 1, 2007)

I just ordered a 2009 Roubaix Elite C2 from my LBS last Friday. They should have it built later this week. This is my first road bike, so I'm pretty excited. I had a chance to ride a 2009 Allez as well, but decided to go with the Roubaix. It just felt like a much better bike, and will definitely grow with me over time.

https://is.gd/1TaV

Update: Just picked up the new Roubaix Elite C2. What a beauty, can't wait to take it out for a spin.


----------



## Roubaix_2009 (Sep 2, 2008)

*2009 Roubaix Expert SL Triple - White only, but looks really good*

I was considering getting 2008 Roubaix Elite becuase of great price, but wanted the triple not compact. Unfortunately, none of the LBS had my size in triple 61cm.

LBS offered to swap derailluer, chain, crankset, and left shifter from compact to triple, and upgrade to ultegra all for price difference in components and no labor charge.

I really liked deal, and i especially liked color ( silver / orange ) of 2008 Roubaix elite...

However, decided if i was going to upgrade that much, might as well upgrade to next level, so i purchased 2009 Roubaix Expert SL Triple...

This is my first road bike in many, many years. I used to ride mountain bike on trails initially, then slowly migrated to roads mostly. Liked flexibility and versatility of mountain bike. Stopped riding completely for two or three years because of work ( simply no time ).

<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O< p O<>
<O< p O<>
Reason for purchasing Road bike:<O< p O<> 
a. health reasons ( need to exercise, don’t like stair masters, tread-mills & need to balance life )<O< p O<> 
b. I’ll continue to go gym, use stair-masters, tread-mills, etc… but not nearly as much<O< p O<> 
c. will drastically reduce time off street routes previously used to ride with mountain bike<O< p O<> 
d. didn’t like being passed by so many road bikes ( I’ll chase them down now )<O< p O<> e. more suitable and fun when using on road ( mountain bike ok, but not nearly as efficient )

<O< p O<>
<O< p O<>
Reason for purchasing Specialized Roubaix Expert SL triple:<O< p O<> 
a. brand name and quality ( my mountain bike is specialized )<O< p O<> 
b. history, specialized dealer has taken care of me in past<O< p O<> 
c. wanted comfortable road bike ( carbon with zerts inserts )<O< p O<> 
d. Roubaix was designed to ride in Paris Roubaix which has lots of cobble stones<O< p O<> 
( do search, on Paris Roubaix. I seen tour de france and those roads are horrible )<O< p O<> 
e. 9r frame same as that used in pro, etc… only S-Works is higher with 11r or 10r<O< p O<> 
f. triple for steep hills until I’m stronger rider, then maybe I’ll switch over to compact<O< p O<> 
g. always wanted a good bike, but never felt comfortable spending this much. <O< p O<>h. well, im getting up in years and its now or never
<O< p O<> 
Only colors available were:<O< p O<> 
1) WHITE - 61cm and smaller
<O< p O<>2) Carbon/Red - 64cm only.
<O< p O<> 
The bike looks great...<O< p O<> 
a. Pearl White / Metal flake color ( looks really good )<O< p O<> 
b. Black Lettering / Decals ( lots of lettering / details )<O< p O<> </O<>
<O< p O<>c. Dark Gray / Bluish annodized Brakes, Cranks, Deraileurs, Hubs & Rims<O< font O<>
</O<></O<></O<></O<></O<></O<></O<></O<></O<></O<></O<></O<></O<></O<></O<></O<></O<></O<></O<></O<></O<></O<></O<></O<></O<></O<>


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

jraneses said:


> I just ordered a 2009 Roubaix Elite C2 from my LBS last Friday. They should have it built later this week. This is my first road bike, so I'm pretty excited. I had a chance to ride a 2009 Allez as well, but decided to go with the Roubaix. It just felt like a much better bike, and will definitely grow with me over time.
> 
> https://is.gd/1TaV
> 
> Update: Just picked up the new Roubaix Elite C2. What a beauty, can't wait to take it out for a spin.


Congrats on the new bike. How does it ride? What do you think so far? Just out of curiosity, have you got a weight on your new bike?

Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## jraneses (Aug 1, 2007)

pdainsworth said:


> Congrats on the new bike. How does it ride? What do you think so far? Just out of curiosity, have you got a weight on your new bike?
> 
> Thanks and enjoy!


It rides great, but being my first road bike, I don't have much to compare it to. It definitely feels lighter and smoother than the 2009 Allez I test rode a few times. I'm not quite sure the fit is as fine tuned as it should be yet, but there's time to work on that. Being 6'4", I ordered a 61 cm frame.

I'm not quite sure what you mean regarding an added weight. Since I took that initial picture, I've removed the reflectors and stickers, but other than that, the bike is stock. I'm still trying to find some large size shoes (probably size 50 or 52), and am waiting on some new PD-6620 pedals to arrive.


----------



## jrosteck (Oct 28, 2007)

I think he means "do you know how much your bike weighs?"


----------



## phatkid77 (Jul 25, 2008)

What's the $$ difference between the roubaix elite and the allez elite?? Any idea frame weight difference?

Thanks


----------



## Tarbaby09 (Jun 18, 2009)

So you like the white colour then...I am looking/tossing up whether to get the expert or go with the elite and colour is confounding the matter somewhat.

Definitely, well most likely will go with specialized brand even though there are cheaper alternatives for the price point but I just don't warm to some brands like Trek and Giant.

Enjoy the bike


----------



## Roubaix_2009 (Sep 2, 2008)

Specialized had some great sales on 2009 Roubaix's week or so ago. Don't know if they're still going on, but $1250 off for top of the line and i believe it was $750 or $500 off expert.

None of the stores in my area have 2009 Roubaix experts ( sold out ). 2010 expected in next month.

Good luck in whatever you decide to get.

I purchased 2009 Roubaix Expert in 2008 Sept and i'm thoroughy happy with bike. They gave me wrong color forks with bike. Bike is white, but forks were different shade of white. Specialized replaced complete frame and forks 4 months later ( no charge ) and the new frame and forks look even better than the original frame & forks.

Seeing specialized won Paris Roubaix two years in row, suspect their sales will continue to be good for some time.


----------

